# List of Pen kits



## Daniel (Apr 27, 2005)

I wanted to let ou all know I am making a list of all pen kits, there item number and there price in a micro soft word spreedsheet. the computer guru at work said that this program is the same as excell but I'm not holding my breath. anyway if any of you would have use for it for projects or ideas of your own I would be happy to foreward it. there are a few non pen items on it as well liek magnifiers and letter openers. I'm making it as my master list for my personal pen collection.
I have only gotten P.S.I. so far adn will be adding CSUSA, Berea, and woodcraft as soon as possible. it took about three days to list 
by the way, if you wanted to order one of every kit from P.S.I. it would cost you $691.15 not including shipping or discounts.
there are some new kits that may not be included. specifically the Fancy gold slimline that Ryan offered a few weeks back in his special.
not even sure where that one comes from. any help with that one?
anthing released since there last catalogue was printed will not be on the list either.
will update when the whole list is complete or you can ask for it now and add what ever else you want on it.


----------



## patsfan (Apr 27, 2005)

I appreciate your efforts and look forward to the final version.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## JimGo (Apr 27, 2005)

Should be interesting Daniel, thanks for the effort!


----------



## tipusnr (Apr 27, 2005)

Like the idea and await the results.  For the record, Microsoft Word doesn't have spreadsheets - it has tables.  Microsoft Excel doesn't have spreadsheets either - it has worksheets that sit in a workbook.  Same principle as spreadsheets (a more generic term) but there are critical differences.  I would have thought that your guru would have known that but it doesn't really material as the information is easily sent back and forth from Excel to Word.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 28, 2005)

Would much appreciate. Especially if it includes all the 'abc', 'xyz' and 'nth' styles. [] Sorry for the wisenheimer bit. I really would like to see, and use, the cross-reference chart for all the kits available. Thanks.


----------



## jdavis (Apr 28, 2005)

Interesting idea.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 28, 2005)

Excellant Idea!

If it's not to much to ask. How about three more coulumns, one for bushing, drill bit and mandrel? 

Also, when you are finished, if you want, I can turn the file into a PDF file for you.


----------



## MDWine (Apr 28, 2005)

It would be easy enough to put it into a worksheet/spreadsheet (what ever you want to call it).  I am definitely interested in a copy too!


----------



## JimGo (Apr 28, 2005)

Ron, there are spreadsheets along the lines of what you wanted in the Yahoo pen turner's group.  IIRC, some of the people here are also active over there; we may be able to get the original author to post the spreadsheets here, too.  We COULD always "borrow" the information and post it here, but I'd rather give the people who put together all the information the appropriate credit.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 28, 2005)

Actually what teh Guru Said was Excell and Word where the same. the rest was my version. I wouldn't know a spreedsheet from a bed sheet. just happy to know where the start button is on these things. had a few I couldn't find (no joke)
it will be pretty simple to ad the bushing, drill bit, and mandrel to it once the kits are all listed. not sure just yet how to cross reference it but once it is done and I send it around maybe some others will have some good ideas. actually the slimlines, Euros, and Amaricana styles will all have many many listings and would all use the same bushings bits and mandrel. many as in P.S.I. alone has 29 versions of the slimline. 
this list includes a seperate entry for the European Pen w/ Feather band, and a seperate one for the, European Pen w/Plain Band. it is complete. there will be seperate entries for a pen with each clip style you can get. from CSUSA this totals 31 slimline pens just to include all the Custom Clips, Center bands and Birthstone caps. ditto the Americana, and European pens. cut and paste speeds the process up just a bit.


----------



## rtjw (Apr 28, 2005)

Great Idea, I cant wait for it.


----------



## opfoto (Apr 29, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing it as well. Thanks for the effort in putting it together and sharing it.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 29, 2005)

Sounds good Daniel, thanks!  BTW, where can I get "Birthstone caps"?


----------



## Gary (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Sounds good Daniel, thanks!  BTW, where can I get "Birthstone caps"?



Jim, the birthstone caps are available from CSUSA:

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/shopper


----------



## melogic (Apr 29, 2005)

Daniel,
When ever you get it complete I would like a copy of it. Thanks for putting all of this effort into doing this. Your services are greatly appreciated!


----------



## JimGo (Apr 29, 2005)

COOL!  Thanks Gary and Daniel!


----------



## Daniel (Apr 29, 2005)

Jim,
this is just one of the reasons I thought about doing this list. no pictures no clutter but a simple list to look down. sort of dazzles even me when I see the list of slimlines. but it very much helps you see things you may not have seen before, it would also be a great help say at your booth at a craft fair when people are asking can you make this with that and such. But to simply look at it and go "Birthstone Caps? I didn't know they made birthstone caps. that alone makes it worth the effort. when you all red it keep in mind this is my master list for making my personal pen collection. I may need two cabinets to keep them all in.
still working On CSUSA but may send it out when that is done and then send an updated for Berea and the others. that way suggestions and corrections can be pointed out as I am still working on it.


----------



## KKingery (May 1, 2005)

I look forward to seeing your efforts also! It sounds like a ton of work!


----------



## Daniel (May 1, 2005)

Ken,
I was making good progress until today. then my Honey got a hold of me. P.S.I. is done from there brand new Cat. CSUSA is done. I am working on Berea, and have added a column for Drill size/s Bushings and Mandrel. I am trying to cross refence what bushings will work for every kit. an example is the P.S.I. 24k slimline pen can be turned with both the PKBUSH3 from psi or the 950-3230 Bushings from CSUSA.
I will need help from everybody to get that part complete as I have not made every pen by far so I don't know every compatible situation.
I'm a glutton for this sort of tedious stuff, but only if it is my idea.


----------



## Gregory Huey (May 1, 2005)

Daniel
I too would like to thank you for putting forth such a great effort and can't wait for a copy.


----------



## Gordon (May 2, 2005)

Daniel

Good idea - maybe I can help - I've got an excel spreadsheet of all the Craft Supply kits with applicable bushings and drills.

Would be most interested if you can develop a cross reference compatibility of kits between the suppliers.

I'm new to penturning and to the forum - an don't know how to forward an excel attachment to this message.  If you can advise me how - I can send my CSUSA spreadsheet to you.

Thanks for your effort.

Gordon


----------



## pastorbill1952 (May 2, 2005)

Daniel, thanks for the effort.  I was wondering if there was anything like this around.  I have found info on PSI & CSUSA but they were separate w/ no cross referencing between manufacturers.


----------



## Daniel (May 2, 2005)

Gordon,
 This is how attachmants work for me. e-mail me at
daniel@yourdonspens.com
From your e-mail composign screen.
in the menu bar at the top of your screen there should be one that says attach. click on that. a window will come up that you can brows your computer for the file you want to send. once you have that it will send it along with your e-mail. title the message that an attachment is included and what. attachments are bad things sometimes so a little warning will keep your message from being deleted before it is even read.


----------



## Daniel (May 2, 2005)

I have just about completed the list for PSI, CSUSA, and Berea.
there are alot of requests for the list here. problem is I can't send attachments through the group e-mail link.
e-mail me personally at
daniel@yourdonspens.com
I will be able to send the list in a reply.
anyone that wants to convert it to anything else such as pdf. and on and on is free to do so. this is free to use any way you want.
warning it is fairly long, well really long. and detailed. an example, did you know the El Grande comes in at least 30 different variations. they are all listed as a seperate pen on this list. If you can ad a custom clip to it it will be listed as a seperate pen. practically every sigle variation you could choose for any pen from these three companies are listed as a seperate selection.
as of now the list is 763 lines long, (some spaces are empty and others are headings) still the list includes over 600 pen combinations. and I still ahve a few pages of Berea to go.
anyway e-mail me and I will start sending them out.
Please title your e-mail "Pen List"


----------



## Daniel (May 2, 2005)

WOW, I don't think I was even ready to see this thing. I had in my mind that there was jsut one little ol El Grande.
Get this. there are 38 seperate variations of the El Grande. 
from ball point pen, rollerball, and Fountain pen versions in 6 different platings. and then you ad the varying band styles. that is one load of big pens. and that is only the El Grande. you don't even want to know about Amercan, European or Slimline styles. the list includes 45 variations of slimlines for Berea alone. and I forgot to include custom clip variations. that alone would up it to 54 styles.
I think it can be catagorized a bit better. but anyone with the program can cut and paste to there hearts delight.
If you convert this to anouther program woudl you please send me a copy, let me know what it is in. I probably won't be able to see it but i can send to others that need that version...I Hope.


----------

